# Grey Water Tote Solution



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Was at the dump station a few days ago and one of the other folks there showed me his grey water dumping solution. He had taken a 60 gallon plastic tank from one of the local farm supply stores and tapped two holes in it---about a 5/8 hole at the top of the tank and a larger (1 inch?) hole towards the bottom. The hole at the top was used to fill the tank and the larger hole at the bottom was to drain the tank. He attached a standard water hose fitting to the top hole and ran water hose from it to a drill powered pump and from the drill pump to the grey water drain on his camper. For the larger hole at the bottom of the tank, he attached a ball valve to it and some larger diameter tubing.

The drill powered pump was used to pump the water from his RV grey water tank into the 60 gallon plastic tank that he had placed in the bed of his truck. After filling, he would drive his truck to the dump station and open the valve at the bottom of the tank to gravity empty the tank.

His stated total cost was around $150. Sorry...no pictures.









The benefits of this approach that I can see are:

1. Larger capacity tank
2. No lifting of heavy grey water tanks
3. No snails pace driving to the dump station
4. Coolness factor---envy of everyone else in the campground









I have girls in my crew, and they like to use a good bit of water when taking showers. Seems that the bath house isn't a good option. Thinking about building something similar to make the trips to the dump station a bit more pleasant, especially in this 100+ degree heat.

Anyone else know of variations of this same idea that may work better? Comments on the viability of this idea? Been discussed before?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

With the 5'r hitch taking up so much room...there's no room for a 60gal tank in my truck...

I like the idea though.

It seems that his is a very economical idea...

I have a Flojet RV kit...and can do the same thing basically... I have a dump station next to my rv pad in my back yard...and the Flojet macerator lets me dump both black and grey water through a garden hose. I have a 5' jumper that connects the macerator to a buried 2" pvc pipe that runs to our sewer lift station...

I also have a 30 gallon barker tank, which I could put in my truck bed with the tailgate down...and use a garden hose to transfer...but so far the campsites that I've been to, the road has been level enough to just hang the tank on the hitch on back and tow it. Many campsites have a posted 5mph limit anyway...so even if I put the tank in the back of my truck...it's not like I'm going to speed over to the dump station.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I would use an old water pump to do it so as not to burn out a drill. Then it could be mounted in the truck and run on 12volt. I have been thinking about making my bath grey goto my toilet so I get double use out of it.


----------

